# America Views from the Air



## MrFSS (Aug 27, 2012)

Best in Full Screen Mode.

America as you may not have seen her.

*LINK*


----------



## grounded flyboy (Aug 27, 2012)

A great iconic look at America. Too bad they didn't include a couple of rail shots but still worth the five minutes.


----------



## Texan Eagle (Aug 27, 2012)

The video looks tailor-made for IMAX 3D viewing.. too bad the uploaded version is a lowly 360p. A 1080p HD version of this seen on a big screen would be amazing.


----------



## GG-1 (Aug 28, 2012)

Aloha

While it is a beautiful work of art I think the entire piece is CGI. First indicator to me was the people waving on the arm of the Statue of Liberty. Some of the other scenes looked familiar to scenes I have seen in movies.

Mahalo for sharing


----------



## fairviewroad (Aug 30, 2012)

Nice cartoon.


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 5, 2012)

It has to be CGI. There are no Amtrak trains it it!


----------

